# Removing the background from pictures



## toyotaman (Aug 15, 2010)

I downloaded Picasa 3 and have found it very useful but I would like to take out the entire background in a picture.I have a picture of my daughter and I want to remove everything but her picture.I would like to add this to a pen but the background sticks out and pulls away from the picture.Croping will not do it all.Is there something that will??


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 15, 2010)

Adobe 7.0 works real good for that job.


----------



## toyotaman (Aug 15, 2010)

Is Adobe 7.0 a free download by chance?


----------



## bitshird (Aug 15, 2010)

With Photoshop there is a utility called magic lasso, it works well there is also just a plain Lasso tool that you have to use your mouse to draw around the object you wish to save, since Adobe has released Photoshop CS5 which is about 1,100.00 you can pick up some of the earlier packages (legal ones) CS 4 for under 500.00 or going way back Photoshop 7 for around 50.00 the learning curve with Photoshop is pretty steep, if you really want to learn the complete use of the software.
 If you have any students around, you can get an Educational release for quite a bit less. OR download Gimp Photo editor, it will do nearly every thing that Photoshop will and it's open source so it's free, it was designed to be used with Linux, but now it's cross platform, and on par with Adobe Photoshop CS7. Don't confuse the CS series with the regular version 7 there is a 6 0r 7 year and a world of difference, but since the learning curves are about the same and there about an 800.00 price difference I'd opt for Gimp. I have CS4 at home but I have Gimp at the shop. Adobe is mean about their licensing. No way I'd want to use a bootleg copy.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 15, 2010)

You will need photo editing software such as photoshop by Adobe, and no, it is not a free download. But, you're in luck. There is a free open source photoshop work-alike that is a free download. The name of the software is Gimp and is available from http://www.gimp.org   There may be others. In fact, here is the results of a google search using "free photo editor".
*http://tinyurl.com/3amqkoh

*Do a good turn daily!
Don



toyotaman said:


> I downloaded Picasa 3 and have found it very useful but I would like to take out the entire background in a picture.I have a picture of my daughter and I want to remove everything but her picture.I would like to add this to a pen but the background sticks out and pulls away from the picture.Croping will not do it all.Is there something that will??


----------



## gketell (Aug 17, 2010)

If you want to send me the full size photo I will see what I can do.  I have photoshop plus some add-ins just for doing this sort of thing.

greg AT ketell DOT com


----------



## Spats139 (Aug 17, 2010)

toyotaman said:


> I downloaded Picasa 3 and have found it very useful but I would like to take out the entire background in a picture.I have a picture of my daughter and I want to remove everything but her picture.I would like to add this to a pen but the background sticks out and pulls away from the picture.Croping will not do it all.Is there something that will??


 
If this is going to be a one-off, you may want to take advantage of the offer to have someone do it for you; however, if you think you would like to learn some new skills, then I would also recommend that you take a look at the GIMP. It's a powerful little program, and after you play with it for a bit you will be able to do what you're asking about in just a couple minutes. 

Another nice thing about GIMP is that there are scores, if not hundreds, of good YouTube video tutorials on how to use it.


----------



## rbooher7526 (Aug 17, 2010)

Forget the background. In Photoshop there is a lasso tool. Cut your daughter's image out and paste it where you want it.


----------



## ProutyBoy (Aug 17, 2010)

The magic wand and lasso tools in Photoshop work well unless the hair or clothing has really soft edges, or the colors of the background are close to the colors inside of the area you want to keep.  

I use the pen tool to crop things out of images.  It's extremely precise, but takes a little practice.  Make sure you make a copy of the original to use so you can always revert back if you need to.  

There are many tutorials out there for Photoshop.  Just google Photoshop tutorials or more specifically what you want to do (i.e. Pen tool tutorials in Photoshop)

I'll also make the same offer as above and you can send it to me and I'll take a crack at it.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Aug 17, 2010)

I work with PhotoShop CS3 everyday, if you'd like to send it to me, I'll take a wack at it.


----------



## toyotaman (Aug 17, 2010)

This is the picture I would like to work with.I know with her wearing white it will or may not look right with a white background.I would like to see it as if she was in mid air and no floor or background color other than white.I want this for a pen and when I tried it like it is it just looked like a square picture on the pen and didn't look good at all. Suggestions??


----------



## Grim Spirit (Aug 17, 2010)

Alright, here's what I've come up with.  If one of these does not work, let me know what changes you would like.



The first is just the pic with the background removed.
The second has been darkened slightly.
The third has increased contrast.
The fourth has color added to the Gi to make it stand out.
The fifth is a little more color.

Adorable daughter, by the way.


----------

